# The Moon and Venus



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Did you get to see this this morning? It was awesome. The picture can't do it justice.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I saw it yesterday. Nice pic. It's hard to make the moon look good without gear.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

I used the Sony DSLR A100 on a tripod. 
f6
.25 sec exposure
iso 400

Yes, its a tough shot. If you give it enough time to get Venus to show up, the detail of the moon is lost, but you get its shape ok. I posted a moon pic a few days ago. On that one you can see the detail of the moon because the exposure was shorter. This is one of those situations where you need to go manual mode.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Sorry, I worded that incorrectly. I knew you had gear (your great photos are evidence enough)...I don't. That's how I know it's a tough shot. Once again, great shot.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I missed it, but thanks for sharing!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

JAT83 said:


> I missed it, but thanks for sharing!


Same but thank you for posting....


----------

